# Why hasn't Nintendo restocked amiibo cards for the correct price?



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello everyone! I was wondering why they have never restocked amiibo cards but like 5 times in the USA all of them selling out within 1-24 hours? I am missing just a few from my set and I dont want to pay 10+ dollars online for each one. I miss when packs were 5.99 not 19.99. Why are they sold out everywhere? I understand series 1-4 atleast because they DID restock them a few times last year but Series 5?? I got 5 packs of them when they released luckily from Gamestop. I bought them online as I havent gone into stores since march 2020 pandemic but why did they never restock?? I feel so bad for all the people that didnt get a few packs? Also because SP's are SO incredibly hard to get now because of how many there are they are like 30+ dollars on Ebay for 1???? Like how am I supposed to get the other 20 in the set???? I guess I will just save up my money. Its fine! Also I do not understand how features that Nintendo advertises SO incredibly frequently through the game they wont have online for a normal price? At this point 85% of amiibo card users have just bought the fake ones. I have been collecting these since they came out and I am so close so maybe oneday!! I am VERY EXTREMELY luck to have this many cards I want to say that. I am not being ungrateful just asking a question. I know it probably sounds greedy since i have this many of them but I just wish Nintendo would have them atleast actively listed on their USA website. Back when ACNH first came out UK had all series instock on the My Nintendo UK store until around February 2021. The japanese My nintendo store still has series 1-4 instock! I just wish the USA was the same. Sorry for ranting! If anyone knows where to buy authentic Series 1 - 5  6 card packs for under 10 dollars a piece in the USA please tell me!


----------



## Beanz (Jan 22, 2022)

i can’t tell you where to buy amiibo cards because im in the same position as you. i have been searching for amiibo cards for a several months now. stores don’t carry them and every online seller is selling fake cards. a few months ago, maybe like 3, i found some series 1-3 amiibo cards in store at target. they were like $6.99 but they don’t have them anymore  i was lucky to get 3 packs before they disappeared. i actually went to walmart a week ago and i asked an employee if they had any in stock and he said yes and that it was behind the very last register. i went there and asked the employee who was behind the cashier and she had no idea what i was talking about. this makes me miss toys r us because i remember i went there one time before they closed and they had some, too bad i didn’t buy any. i would buy fakes but i feel like im doing something illegal, technically fake cards are illegal.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 23, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i can’t tell you where to buy amiibo cards because im in the same position as you. i have been searching for amiibo cards for a several months now. stores don’t carry them and every online seller is selling fake cards. a few months ago, maybe like 3, i found some series 1-3 amiibo cards in store at target. they were like $6.99 but they don’t have them anymore  i was lucky to get 3 packs before they disappeared. i actually went to walmart a week ago and i asked an employee if they had any in stock and he said yes and that it was behind the very last register. i went there and asked the employee who was behind the cashier and she had no idea what i was talking about. this makes me miss toys r us because i remember i went there one time before they closed and they had some, too bad i didn’t buy any. i would buy fakes but i feel like im doing something illegal, technically fake cards are illegal.


I KNOW SO MUCH. I FEEL ILLEGAL IF I GOT FAKE ONED TOOO . I wish they were in stock!! I AM SO CLOSE TO FINISHING MY SETS. But atleast we can enjoy the ones we have! If only nintendo did what they do for the UK/ Japanese my nintendo online store. Literally My nintendo japan cards are japanese and dont ship to the USA but they have every series AND welcome amiibo instock and you can buy a max of 30 packs of 3 cards. THATS 90 CARDS OF ONE SERIES. they have all series 1-5 and sanrio. But thats okay! Maybe we just need to be patient and Nintendo can make a good supply of them!


----------



## Corrie (Jan 23, 2022)

Nintendo's really bad at handling the amiibo cards. It blows my mind how series 5 isn't readily available given that it's new. Like, do they want money or not?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 23, 2022)

Corrie said:


> Nintendo's really bad at handling the amiibo cards. It blows my mind how series 5 isn't readily available given that it's new. Like, do they want money or not?


Series 5 Amiibo cards sold out so quickly it was basically a repeat of when Welcome Amiibo cards released. Now 1 pack of WA cards on ebay is 250 dollars.... THERE A LITERALLY NONE ON EBAY. There have been 3 SOLD recently. SOMEONE BOUGHT THEM FOR 250 DOLLARS


----------



## Aniko (Jan 23, 2022)

In Canada, I only managed to buy them the first day, same for Welcome Amiibo cards. They were not even on display. So I don't have a lot. It's sad that there are more fake ones on the market then original.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 23, 2022)

Aniko said:


> In Canada, I only managed to buy them the first day, same for Welcome Amiibo cards. They were not even on display. So I don't have a lot. It's sad that there are more fake ones on the market then original.


I know! Like its INSANE how readily available and how INSANELY popular the fake ones are? They have over like A BILLION times how many Nintendo has????


----------



## Bui (Jan 23, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I know! Like its INSANE how readily available and how INSANELY popular the fake ones are? They have over like A BILLION times how many Nintendo has????


It's because they are dirt cheap, super easy to make, and in high demand due to the lack of availability of official cards. Unlike Nintendo, these people saw that there was easy money to be made with these and stepped in to take advantage of that. Nintendo can only lose when it comes to how they've been handling the distribution of Amiibo cards.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 24, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> -snip-


What’s really concerning to me is that people are actually purchasing those cards for that amount of money. Obviously if’s their money so they can do what they want, but that’s just insane to me. Especially if they’re going to open the pack and not keep it as a collector’s item.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

skweegee said:


> It's because they are dirt cheap, super easy to make, and in high demand due to the lack of availability of official cards. Unlike Nintendo, these people saw that there was easy money to be made with these and stepped in to take advantage of that. Nintendo can only lose when it comes to how they've been handling the distribution of Amiibo cards.


Yeah thats true. The fake ones are always available and also alot cheaper and tiny so more compact. you also get to choose the characters. Nintendo losing money again because of false scarcity 

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2022



Croconaw said:


> What’s really concerning to me is that people are actually purchasing those cards for that amount of money. Obviously if’s their money so they can do what they want, but that’s just insane to me. Especially if they’re going to open the pack and not keep it as a collector’s item.


Yeah its crazy insane to see those prices. Thats how they have been since they released in the USA. Not in Japan or UK because they have been restocked and had atleast a little bit of stock left but in the USA the prices are LITERALLY INSANE. I remember like 3 years ago someone bought just the cardboard of the WA pack for 100 dollars. that hurts me inside 

Edit: The actual WA cards are almost 50 dollars a piece for most and some even go to 75 for one USA one. I am INSANELY lucky to have all 50 welcome amiibo cards because I know since they were pretty limited that not many people even have 1 of them so I am really sorry if I complain. The WA cards are actually the best for NL though because they unlock so much furniture.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2022

Also one reason I believe Nintendo restocked amiibo cards in the first place is that Twitter was on fire. Not just about updates but about Amiibo cards. When they first restocked in November 2020  with the halloween update the past months since ACNH released twitter was a bomb ground for people @NintendoAmerica AMIIBO CARD RESTOCK!! So that also probably helped a little. They may think people are done the game so with teh cards to but NOT TRUE. I miss TRUS and all the places we would find a whole amiibo card box in the wild for like 60 dollars instead of 90 because of stores putting them on the clearance rack. WHY CANT THEY BE EASIER TO FINDDD! I need to stop worrying about dumb stuff and actualy focus on my Brekkie. I am going to have some strawberry oatmeal!!! <3 

Edit 2: eBay is *so *good at knowing what a great price is:


The audacity to have a blue line that says "great price"


----------



## Newbiemayor (Jan 24, 2022)

Yeah Nintendo is really bad about the false scarcity thing. They do the same thing with a lot of the regular amiibos too. They could absolutely make more and they should but they seem to like the exclusivity they have now. I've got a fair collection of cards that I'd love to expand but it's just ridiculous to try and find them and I don't want the fakes because I'm a bit of a collector. I especially don't get why s5 is still so hard to find though I am very happy to have the cards I do. Although just in case anyone is still looking for Sanrio cards check around at targets because last time I was there (a few months ago but still) they had stacks of Sanrio packs that nobody was buying but maybe 3 packs of s5.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

Newbiemayor said:


> Yeah Nintendo is really bad about the false scarcity thing. They do the same thing with a lot of the regular amiibos too. They could absolutely make more and they should but they seem to like the exclusivity they have now. I've got a fair collection of cards that I'd love to expand but it's just ridiculous to try and find them and I don't want the fakes because I'm a bit of a collector. I especially don't get why s5 is still so hard to find though I am very happy to have the cards I do. Although just in case anyone is still looking for Sanrio cards check around at targets because last time I was there (a few months ago but still) they had stacks of Sanrio packs that nobody was buying but maybe 3 packs of s5.


Yeah almost all amiibos in general are horribly stocked even though they advertise uses for them in all their games nonstop. Atleast they are going to reprint the Kirby and Splatoon amiibos for the new games! Hopefully not just in japan....


----------



## CRK (Apr 11, 2022)

Future belltree member here! The cards have been RESTOCKED IN TARGET!!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 11, 2022)

CRK said:


> Future belltree member here! The cards have been RESTOCKED IN TARGET!!!


I know! Its good news but for some reason they never put them online and even when they do there is a sad order limit AND YOU HAVE TO PURCHASE SOMETHING ELSE BEFORE THEY SHIP IT. I am very lucky though because there is a target near me and for the 4th time checking it they FINALLY HAVE ALL 5 SERIES!! Its great but I just wish we could order them form the Nintendo store like in 2015 and in November 2020. But its good news all the way! Thank you!!


----------



## CRK (Apr 11, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I know! Its good news but for some reason they never put them online and even when they do there is a sad order limit AND YOU HAVE TO PURCHASE SOMETHING ELSE BEFORE THEY SHIP IT. I am very lucky though because there is a target near me and for the 4th time checking it they FINALLY HAVE ALL 5 SERIES!! Its great but I just wish we could order them form the Nintendo store like in 2015 and in November 2020. But its good news all the way! Thank you!!


I called up my Target and they said they had all 5 series and there wasn't a purchase limit when I went there in store. And I was able to buy 5-6 packs from s1-5!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 11, 2022)

CRK said:


> I called up my Target and they said they had all 5 series and there wasn't a purchase limit when I went there in store. And I was able to buy 5-6 packs from s1-5!


Yes! In store there is nothing wrong. PERFECTLY stocked and everything is great! I just feel bad for the people that do not have any targets near them. I was quite surprised mine was stocked as it never has anything lol! In store is happy though! I just wish online buying was existent!


----------

